
The TTY demystified - iveney
http://www.linusakesson.net/programming/tty/index.php
======
sgt
Linus Akesson is quite a character, and you can certainly spend some time on
his website. Be sure to check out his chip music
<http://www.linusakesson.net/music/chipmusic.php> and especially the piano
music paired with chip tunes; <http://www.linusakesson.net/music/piano.php>

~~~
Centigonal
You're quite a character yourself!

...When do we get more cooking videos?

------
ChuckMcM
Hmm, I should send him pictures of the guts of my ASR-33 a "real" teletype,
aka tty. :-)

And for the record it is much safer to pronounce it 't-t-y' rather than
'titty' as one professor at school was fond of doing. I was in the unfortunate
situation of being in a meeting to analyze image data where he said "Ok,
everyone grab a titty and lets get to work." Sigh.

According to Gordon Bell, one of Digital Equipment's top engineers, originally
the consoles that computer companies first built used typewriters from the
typewriter companies. Unfortunately the typewriters were found to be
unreliable as they were not designed for continual typing. So they took a
"cheap" teletype from Teletype corporation (which had made Teletype machines
that ran 24/7/365) the model 33 and used that. Even though it was the 'cheap,
lightweight' version of a Teletype it was 100x more reliable than the
typewriters it replaced. Only IBM stuck with their Selectric typewriters as
consoles (but they were the manufacturer of the Selectric so they could beef
them up accordingly, and they could change the font with a type ball).

------
leppie
Blocked by Fortiguard, and reported.

Edit: To clarify. It was blocked. I reported this 'false positive' to
Fortiguard to remove it from their list. They normally clear it in 24 hours.

~~~
vog
I had a look at the page source and didn't find anything remotely "dangerous"
there. There's just a bit javascript to (de)obfuscate the author's email
address, the rest is pretty standard stuff.

When I read this comment, I immediately asked myself: "What's wrong with the
site?"

Now, I'm asking myself: "What's wrong with tools like Fortiguard?"

~~~
leppie
The category was: Proxy avoidance.

Yes, Fortiguard is a POS, but some of us have no choice behind corporate
firewalls/proxies.

------
peterwwillis
_"We have already seen that a TTY device may be configured to give certain
data bytes a special treatment. In the default configuration, for instance, a
received ^C byte won't be handed off to the application through read(2), but
will instead cause a SIGINT to be delivered to the foreground job. In a
similar way, it is possible to configure the TTY to react on a stop flow byte
and a start flow byte. These are typically ^S (ASCII code 19) and ^Q (ASCII
code 17) respectively. Old hardware terminals transmit these bytes
automatically, and expect the operating system to regulate its flow of data
accordingly. This is called flow control, and it's the reason why your xterm
sometimes appears to lock up when you accidentally press ^S."_

A 12-year-old mystery to me is finally solved.

~~~
yuhong
Remember when emacs used these as shortcuts?

------
stcredzero
I'm old enough to have hung out with others breaking into mainframes to play
Star Wars inspired text games on printed-paper TTYs. (I was in grade school at
the time.)

~~~
smashing
I'm younger than that even, but I think its invigorating there is a generation
trying to re-discover the innovations from that era. I wish HN had more links
like this, and not just Facebook/Groupon/Bitcoin market-o-rama.

------
drudru11
One thing missing... all the bugs and misinterpretations in all the various
unixes around this stuff :-)

------
jvehent
OOhhhh ! `kill -l` !!!

